# Pharmacy recommendations



## Victoria2011 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is it not advisable to buy generic fertility drugs online? I did a Goggle search and this one, for example, is much cheaper than the pharmacy I've used previously:
http://www.pharmacyrxworld.com/buy-Lupron-Depot.html

I do feel nervous about taking a generic drug from some unknown online pharmacy, on the other hand, we need to save money...

/links


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Victoria,

Generally it is not advisable to buy any medication on-line unless from a bone fida registered pharmacy, which will be regulated under the relevant medicines legislation.

The company link you have left is for a registered Canadian company. As it is a prescription only medicine you are looking for you would require a legal prescription generated from a Candian physician in order to purchase this.

If any company promises to sell you a prescription only medicine with no valid doctor's prescription then I would steer well clear!

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Victoria2011 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes indeed this helps - thank you!

I will stick to the pharmacies recommended by my clinic.


----------

